# Trade qualifications



## 351833-xmtbishop82 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi,

Are there any trade qualified carpenters/joiners who have moved from UK to work in New Zealand. If so, do you know what New Zealand employers look for when employing?

Cheers


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

I am not a joiner but they look for a quality trades person with all relevant paperwork to prove trade. If you just worked for a guy who's sisters best mates cat was a joiner that's no use. All paperwork must be present. There is loads of work here for good tradesmen. We have a guy who said he was a master at his trade he is now on a flight back home as he was useless. 

Chch has plenty of work and plent of opportunity at good rates of pay. 

Good luck if you need more info pm me.


----------



## 351833-xmtbishop82 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info Mark. I would be NVQ Level 3 qualified when I'd look to move, I presume this is ok?


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Of you are fully qualified I would think so. Pm me I will give you a company to email


----------

